# Ohio Tools Leg Vise - need a part



## micahwitham (Aug 29, 2017)

I picked up an old Ohio Tools leg vise for $10 from an antique dealer but it's missing a few parts. 
Does anyone know where I can get a female threaded block that the long wooden screw would engage on the back of the vise?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Perhaps you could get someone that has the tap to make you one.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

What's the diameter of the screw?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

What you are looking is called the nut. Post the diameter of the threaded male portion and how many threads per inch and I bet some on here could make you one.


----------



## micahwitham (Aug 29, 2017)

Screw is 2 3/8 and there are 3 threads per inch if that sounds about right.


----------

